

The Tragedy of the Commons - b-man
http://www.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/162/3859/1243

======
_delirium
Some more recent work questions whether there was ever an actual "tragedy" of
the commons, in an empirical sense of having happened in reality, as opposed
to as a game-theory thought experiment. The 2009 Nobel Prize in Economics went
to Elinor Ostrom's contrary work on the subject, e.g.:
[http://www.amazon.com/Governing-Commons-Evolution-
Institutio...](http://www.amazon.com/Governing-Commons-Evolution-Institutions-
Collective/dp/0521405998)

